# Control de servos mg995 para robot ?



## dEREK (Jun 4, 2009)

amigos tengo un problema con los servos mg995 parece ser que no me funciona.he probado de todo .

alimentación de 5voltios se controla desde pic16f28a.

codigo:

low pin2
low pin3

 inicio:
pulsout pin2,750
pulsout pin3,750
pause 20
goto avanzar

avanzar:
pulsout pins2,1000
pulsout pin3,1000
pause 20
goto inicio

No se que pueda ser el problema , quizas necesite mas corriente..el servo gira lento ...podria decir unos 2 grados ..algun genio que me pueda ayudar con este problema o alguna pista ...


----------



## karl (Jun 23, 2009)

ok, creo que lo que manejas es una especie de Basic... ¿cierto?

no se que tanta presicion tenga el sistema, o la duracion del pulsout, pero recuerda que los pulsos que controlan a un servo son de 1 milisegundo a 2 milisegundos, en una frecuencia de 500 hertz aproximadamente.

si estoy en lo correcto y tu variable pulsout equivale a un milisegundo estas mandando pulsos de 1 segundo, muy lentos para un servo, y con una frecuencia erronea.

trata de hacer algo como reducir el tiempo (que te den pulsos de 1 a 2 milisegundos cada 20 milis)


----------



## mendek (Mar 15, 2013)

que tal compañeros, tengo un gran problema con estos servos, ya que al conectarlos a mi sistema de 5v de alimentación(PIC y LCD para mostrar el valor de la posición) y ubicarlos, dicho sistema empieza a oscilar, es decir, la pantalla LCD y su led de iluminación, titilan, ya intente acoplar la señal del PIC con un transistor y de ahí mandarla al servo, pero nada, espero me puedan decir que estoy haciendo mal, gracias.
edito: con un futaba s3003 no pasa eso.


----------

